# Opening Computer Share "Access Denied"



## Soby (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey,

It so happens that im using this computer that was accessible to everyone using the normal file and printer sharing.
like

i type this in the run box and press enter on a different computer and it open'd a windows showing my shared folder.

\\192.168.1.104

but after once opening gpedit.msc or mmc in the run box (maybe thats the problem) or perhaps someother thing that i might have done.

I cannont open my sharing on any computer. its like when i type 

\\192.168.1.104

it plain give me the access denied error.. no windows opens.. nothing. the error popup i recieve is,

\\192.168.1.104 is not accessible. You might not have persmission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have permission.

Access Denied.

well i didnt do anything with the permission rights or anything on my computer. it was working fine before. I tried to disable firewall, check if they ping properly rechecked the file and printer sharing in lan properties and firewall but to no avail.
i also tried unchecking simple file sharing from folder options and putting "everyone" one on my security tab besides folder sharing one but still to no avail.

Please help me in this regard.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Checklist for networking Windows Machines with TCP/IP
-----------------------------------------------------
- PCs which are not XP must have TCP/IP installed. 
- Each PC must have a unique computer name. 
- Each PC must have a network share defined. 
- ALL NICS must be on the same subnet (e.g. IP 192.168.0.* subnet mask 255.255.255.0).
- XP PCs must have Netbios over TCP/IP enabled (only essential for XP to talk to W9X PCs). 
- MS Client and file & printer sharing must be enabled on each machine.
- All NICs must have their node type = anything except p-node (peer to peer, or point-point). 
* To check, open a command prompt and type IPCONFIG /ALL.
- XP's ICF firewall is permanently disabled. (Only necessary for pre XP SP2).
- All 3rd party firewalls are disabled, uninstalled and deleted (until connection is working).
- PCs have the same workgroup (helps, but not essential for XP/2K, necessary for 9X/ME).

Allow 15 mins after rebooting a PC for that PC to appear in the workgroup, or
for it to see all other PCs. Or you can search for the PC by its computer name.


Additional things to check if you still have problems:
-----------------------------------------------------
- Check your Services are Started on all PCs: Workstation, DHCP Client, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser. 
- XP gives access to its shares via the Net Guest Account. (Note, not the same as the local guest account in user accounts which should be off). Net Guest Account is enabled by default in XP, but to check it, open a command prompt and type: NET USER GUEST
Should return a line with 'Account active yes'.


Check XP Security policies:
--------------------------
- Access this computer from the network: add guest
- Deny logon locally: remove guest
- Network access:Sharing and security model... -> Guest only
- Deny access to this computer from the network-> check Guest is not here.


----------

